# How Many Snowblowers have you owned?



## Forum043287 (Jan 12, 2019)

How many snowblowers have you owned in your lifetime and did you keep any?

My Purchases:
1) Craftsman Snowblower 28" bought from a friend for $100.00 (Sold after 2 years)
2) Ariens 724 from 1979 (Sold)
3) Ariens 1236 from 1999 (Sold)
4) Ariens Deluxe 28" SHO 306CC Engine (Still Own)
5) Honda HS1132 SNowblower track 1998 Model (Sold)
6) Honda 1332 Track Snowblower 2011 (Still Own)

I like the Honda 1332 for huge snowstorms (over 12") and the Ariens Deluxe 28" Sho for small snow storms


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

I'm up over 100....still got 30 or more.....


----------



## WVguy (Nov 24, 2018)

Compared to most on this forum I'm a piker, a mere dabbler:

1. ~1990, Ariens 724, in year 2000 given to father-in-law, then inherited by brother-in-law when FIL passed.

2. November, 2000 Ariens 824 to replace the 724.

3. Ariens Deluxe 24, bought December 2017. The 824 is a straight axle and was an upper-body workout to turn around and with some cardiac issues it became almost more than I could do. Gave that to other brother-in-law. He also has cardiac issues and should not be shoveling anything.

4. Two months ago, an Ariens model 938033 Path Pro single stage with handlebar-mounted chute control and electric start. Bought off craigslist, had been used once, lightly. After a minor adjustment, I plan to keep it and use it for lighter snows which are most common here anyway.

5. Planned for next year, maybe. Wife is all for a new Ariens Platinum 24 SHO, on the theory that buying it will appease and/or frighten the Snow Gods and keep us from being buried in a blizzard. Wife does NOT like snow! I am fence-sitting on whether to take advantage of wife's temporary insanity. She believes this because when I bought the Ariens 724 in 1990 we didn't see a single snowflake for four years. She forgets that the Law Of Averages caught up with us big time and we had several blizzards in a row after that, during which I was duly impressed with Ariens snowblowers.


----------



## tabora (Mar 1, 2017)

Sears Craftsman 18 Model # 53682125, found by the side of the road in 1982. Gave it away in 1986.
 Honda HS80K1TAS, purchased new in 1986; lasted over 30 years with no issues until the auger bearing exploded and auger pulley broke during major snow on February 13, 2017. Still have it.
 Honda HSS1332ATD, purchased new on February 26, 2017. Hopefully this one will do it for me forever!
SnowJoe SJ615E, just for doing the decks but have also done the entire drive with it with 4" of snow.
Troy-Bilt Tracker 2690XP, a gift for my son who just purchased his first house.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

5, still own 4 of them, 3 are runners (see sig).


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> I'm up over 100....still got 30 or more.....


do you have a legit business or is this still a "hobby?"


----------



## allens209 (Jan 28, 2019)

I have 3 currently:
Ford 60” rear 3PH on Kubota L3400
Honda single stage (sold)
Honda HS724AW
Honda HSS928ATD


----------



## sturgissteele (Feb 7, 2019)

First was a new Craftsman 24" many years ago and it still runs great; just sold it to my in-laws and purchased a lightly used Honda HS928. That will probably do it for me; yeah right.


----------



## michaelnel (Feb 12, 2019)

I have not yet owned a snowblower. I have an HSS928ATD on its way to me right now from Chicago. I assume it will arrive next week. 

Had not owned one because I have always lived well below the snow line until moving up to the mountains last year. We have had three storms recently, and the last couple dumped a foot and a half of snow each time, with more due in the next week. After a little bit of snow shoveling, i decided I had to have a snowblower. 

First I ordered an Ariens Deluxe 28 from a local Lowe's (big box hardware store chain), but they were unable to tell me when it would arrive. I got to worrying about the chinese engine and read lots of reports of people being unhappy with the auto-turn stuff, so cancelled it and ordered the Honda from snowblowersdirect.com. I have owned several Honda motorcycles and I have a Honda generator. Never a lick of trouble from any of them.


----------



## Dag Johnsen (Dec 24, 2018)

1. 1999 Snapper 926 Sold to my neighbor. "Lifesaver"
2. 2011 Simplicity P1728EX PRO 11 hp with chains. My main machine at home. "Brutus"
3. 2018 Honda HSS 655 HTS tracked 4.8 hp. Lightweigt. To be sold
4. 2014 Yamaha YT1070 (YT1028) tracked 9,5 HP. For my cabin. "Dream-machine"


----------



## toofastforyou (Jan 29, 2019)

I haven't had that many, only three. I still have all three of them but one of them are about to go. First after being in the family since new (1975) the older one (#3 below) is going to a new home next month (I gave it to my daughter who just bought a house in which she's moving next April) :icon-clapping-smile and next is a Husqvarna (#1) I bought a week ago.
My "Brute" (#2) is a keeper and will get a full restoration (disassembly, powdercoating, new decals, etc…) after winter's over.… :thumbsup:

#1 2014 Husqvarna ST327T
#2 2004 Murray Brute 10HP 29" (1st picture)
#3 1975 Lawn boy 8HP 26" (2nd picture)

Claude.


----------



## Kielbasa (Dec 21, 2013)

One...


----------



## Miles (Sep 16, 2016)

I got my first snowblower at age 60. It's a Honda HSS928AWD, now modded with a revised chute and transmission reservoir.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> do you have a legit business or is this still a "hobby?"


Depends what you mean by "legit"....I just have an obsession with snowblowers, chainsaws, and lawntractors.


----------



## cranman (Jan 23, 2016)

tlshawks said:


> 5, still own 4 of them, 3 are runners (see sig).


So cool you are keeping your grandfather's and father's blowers alive.....my dad HATED snowblowers after his 1962 snowbird...after three years ( of me doing the blowing) he gave it to my Uncle John, and it hasn't been seen since....


----------



## Snowbelt_subie (Dec 20, 2016)

cranman said:


> Depends what you mean by "legit"....I just have an obsession with snowblowers, chainsaws, and lawntractors.


ive been fixing them as a hobby for 2+ years now. i checked my spreadsheet i am at 31 owned only have 3 in my possession right now.

im at 113 pieces of equipment trimmers, lawnmowers, backpack blowers, snowblowers, chainsaws ect. that ive had in my possession in 2.5 years. i think thats pretty good for a garage hobby.


----------



## tlshawks (Feb 9, 2018)

cranman said:


> So cool you are keeping your grandfather's and father's blowers alive.....my dad HATED snowblowers after his 1962 snowbird...after three years ( of me doing the blowing) he gave it to my Uncle John, and it hasn't been seen since....


You bet I am. Those machines caused him and my brother (and of course since I am the Family Repairman, me) 30 years of heartburn. 

They never maintained them. Ever. When my father passed, nobody in our family wanted them. Me, not owning a snowblower but definitely owning a bad back/shoulders/elbows...I knew they had a heartbeat left in them if someone simply showed them some love. It was a bit of a matter of principle involved as far as I was concerned. 

I also new how much new snowblowers cost. 

They're in my avatar...they both work about as good as "effectively junk 50 yr old machines" can run now. I LOVE THEM (weird, I know). I also inherited 4 push mowers that also did not run as well and fixed them up. Two for home, two for my cabin - mow like champs.


----------



## db130 (Feb 16, 2013)

I counted 35 before I stopped, but 5 were parts machines.

I bought my first snowblower back in 2012 for the 2012-2013 season.


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

cranman said:


> Depends what you mean by "legit"....I just have an obsession with snowblowers, chainsaws, and lawntractors.


well.....nevermind.

i think i know now.


----------



## Homesteader (Jan 12, 2019)

6 Ariens machines - I’ve only developed this habit less than 2 years ago.

I started with 4 non running/working Ariens ST824s 2 years ago.

Used one as a parts machine to fix the other three. Kept the best one for myself and sold the other two - getting all my money back and a little more. 

Then bought two ST1032 924084s, one as a parts machine, and upgraded the **** out of it. 

Now I have a great primary and sold back up. Two amazing blowers for less than half the price of a new entry level two stage. 

I’ve only invested $600 total and proud to have gotten my hands dirty doing it.


----------



## zandor (Dec 15, 2017)

Just one so far, but I'm thinking about getting a single stage too.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Mar 2, 2014)

I had a 5hp Simplicity Sno-Away, maybe 70's vintage, bought in 2001. It was tired and worn out. Then a 26" 8hp MTD (auger gearbox had a sheared woodruff key). Then an Ariens ST824, which was a much nicer machine. 

Then, briefly, an Ariens SS322 3hp single-stage, and an MTD 5hp single-stage. The Ariens was nice, but underpowered. The MTD was, well, more-powerful is the best that can be said for it. But the previous owner swapped something around with the paddles, I don't think the paddles assembly was original, so it probably wasn't working the way it should have. I sold both, as they weren't as effective as I'd hoped. I have a Toro Power Curve 1800 electric SS, which has been great for deck duty. 

Then I got my current Ariens 1024 Pro. It needed some work, but has been a powerful, solid machine. 

I just got a Toro 221QR, as I wanted to try a more-capable single-stage. I've only gotten to use it in 1 minor storm, but I was impressed. 

So I guess the total count would be 8. Yikes. The most I've paid was $250, the nicest price was free. Only 1 or 2 were ready to use as-bought, most needed some work.


----------



## Shaw351 (Nov 15, 2016)

orangputeh said:


> do you have a legit business or is this still a "hobby?"





cranman said:


> I'm up over 100....still got 30 or more.....


Business....... hobby...........

One, just one, told my wife just one, see I'll show you.....

Just one in the pixx, it's orange and says ariens on it.... SEE.....












SEE, told you... Just one ....


----------



## SnowH8ter (Oct 8, 2018)

Shaw351 said:


> SEE, told you... Just one ....



Clones! :eeek:


----------



## The_Geologist (Feb 6, 2016)

I have owned two (three if you count the parts one I bought that I pulled the motor and wheels off of before getting rid of the rest) and I still own them.

The two are listed in my signature.

The third (for parts) was a Dynamark from the mid-90's if I recall correctly.


----------



## Prime (Jan 11, 2014)

Thats were all the Ariens go when they retire! Man I hate snakes and that looks like snake heaven to me. Bought a house a few years back and it had a couple derelict vehicles in the back yard. Oh my ....the snakes were just incredible. 20 -30 at a time sunning themselves. Had to get that cleaned up. I hated to even go out in the yard.


----------



## Beo Cin (Jan 14, 2018)

On my 7th


----------



## uberT (Dec 29, 2013)

Six so far. Two TORO CCR 2000 models, 1 used, 1 bought new. 4 new Ariens to date. I suspect I'll have at least a couple of them for as long as I can perform that snow-clearing activity.


edit: One I forgot. It was an MTD machine, can't remember which brand. Tecumseh engine, bought new, got my $$$ out of that one.


----------



## detdrbuzzard (Jan 20, 2012)

everything in my signature plus 3 powerlites, one was sold, one given away, and one stolen. a craftsman 5.5/24, sold. a toro ccr 2450, sold. a ccr 3650, sold. a toro 826 ( 38150 ), sold. a toro 521, given away


----------



## Digger 66 (Apr 16, 2015)

Just one .
She was inherited .
Repowered and all gone through 2 seasons ago .
Not bad for a '66 . Have the original paperwork too .


----------



## Steve70 (Nov 12, 2018)

Inherited a 60s 6HP Ariens around the mid late 70s. Ran that till it was ready to give up the ghost. Bought a new Ariens ST1236 in the fall of 1990 (got $300 on the old machine trade in) I ran that machine till this past fall when I bought the new 28 Hydro Pro. The old beast was still running just fine, but it was a handful to bull around. I sold it for $475 which I thought was pretty good considering how many 1000 inches of snow it chewed over the years. 

Unless there's something about this new track machine I don't like as time goes on, I guess that will be it in the snowblower arena. 3 total. 2 bought over 40 years.


----------



## thestonecarver (Jan 22, 2013)

Craftsman, What rubbish! 6 Bobcats and someone just gave me #7!


----------



## kemlyn (Oct 16, 2018)

1980 Simplicity Snow Fighter 724 7HP 24 inch auger bought it used in 1990
2001 Ariens 1332 Pro 13 HP 32 inch auger bought new

I still own them both


----------



## Sandman (Dec 20, 2017)

Ariens ST824 (924050), Bolens 824, 63" New Holland 716D on the front of a New Holland TC30.


----------



## bumper (Feb 12, 2019)

Honda 32" track drive (sold) - took about 1-1/4 hours to do driveway.
Kubota 50" front mount on a B2350 (no cab), (sold)

currently have:

Snapper 10hp 28" (for detail work where the tractor won't fit).
Kubota B3350 (cab) with B2781B 63" front mount blower. - takes about 12 minutes to do driveway!! :c)

Driveway shown below is neighbor's.


----------



## Cold1 (Dec 20, 2017)

I've had 5 over the years, currently have just 1, my Deluxe 28SHO. I've been keeping my eyes open for a decent older machine. I'm thinking that I'd like to find something to fix up over the summer, mostly for the fun of it, but also to have as a back up unit. There are a couple of ST824's for sale locally, but the owners are quite proud of them at the moment IMO. If they are still available in the spring, they may be a little cheaper. There's also a Toro Powershift 924 for $200 CAD which I've looked at. It's in pretty decent shape for the price, but I'm unfamiliar with the Powershift models, so I'm still looking.


----------



## Smithn2283 (Oct 18, 2018)

Just one. 1970 something John Deere 726. My dad gave it to me about 10 years ago. I had to repower it this fall.


----------

